# Grizzly Xtreme .45 acp 1200fps 175 gr. +P



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this ammo? Just saw a video on youtube ( 45 ACP - Grizzly Xtreme- Jug Test - YouTube ) and I've never seen a round expand so much before. Pretty impressive looking stuff. Pretty expensive too at a bit more than 2 dollars a round. Grizzly Self-Defense Ammo 45 ACP +P 175 Grain Xtreme Copper Hollow Point Lead-Free Box of 20

however it seems exactly like the sort of thing you'd take out to the woods with you if you wanted to be prepared for the worst. What do you guys think?

also, for the purpose of reloading, anyone sell bullets like these?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I saw the open water test and water jug test and the expansion was tremendous, looks like a boat propeller fully expanded. It's evidently all copper as well, but until i see it perform in ballistic gel/w and w/o denim and at least 12 inches of penetration and how the petals hold up the jury is still out for me.


----------

